# Did my tank kill my fish?



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

So I just got back into the world of fish ownership 4 days ago. Moved my little betta into his new home 3 days ago and lost him today. He was acting great yesterday, this morning he was making a bubble nest. Then around lunch he started hovering above the pipe that is in the middle of this tank. He would sit there and literally stop moving his little fins and just hover. At one point he went down the tube and came back up it. This was a small betta, and the tube is about 1 1/2" in diameter. When I came home he was at the bottom of the tube dead. Still had all of his color, fins looked good (didn't look like a struggle I guess). I checked the water, ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, pH, alkalinity, hardness, etc all normal/safe/in safe ranges. I just don't understand what happened. I used to have bettas years ago. And back then had probably a good 6 or 7. I have never lost a betta this rapidly. I'm so bummed out But I never had this particular tank either.

So, my question of, did my aquarium kill my fish, has to do with the tube. This is the aquarium I have

Walmart.com: Hawkeye AquaView 360 Aquarium, 3gal with LED Light (4 switchable colors): Fish

I saw him go down it and come back up it with no problems. With him hovering above it how he was before I went to run some errands I almost wonder if he died while hovering above it and basically drifted down the tube after he had passed. I guess I'm just wondering where it all went wrong. It's not an issue to keep the water level below the top of that tube to keep something from going down it. I wasn't using the air stone like how it is pictured on the box (no airstone, no filter, was going to water change today).


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Did he have a heater? My first HM Kalona died similarly and he one day was moving around the next started slowing down and then later that night I found him dead. If he didn't have a heater or wasn't acclimated properly he could have died from shock.


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, there was a heater in there. Tank was at 78 degrees and was at that when he moved into it. He'd been in there since Friday afternoon so less than 48 hours. The tank was set up and ran with a filter and heater for 24 hours prior to him going in it. One live plant, one plastic plant, and a little house (everything rinsed thoroughly before putting it in there). One thing I noticed is everything he tried to eat he would spit out. He seemed hungry, but it looks like he just couldn't chew stuff. So I soaked 2 pellets last night and he ate those fine. Today he nibbled one pellet but wasn't too interested.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

You never answered my question. When you introduced him to the tank did you slowly introduce him to the water adding a little to his cup of the new water and adjusting him over an hour or did you just plop him in? The shock of the params may have killed him if that happened if not..He could have been ill in the petshop.


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

Arashi Takamine said:


> You never answered my question. When you introduced him to the tank did you slowly introduce him to the water adding a little to his cup of the new water and adjusting him over an hour or did you just plop him in? The shock of the params may have killed him if that happened if not..He could have been ill in the petshop.


Haha, it wasn't in the form of a question, that's why I didn't answer it;-) Yes, he was floated, had small amount of water introduced, etc, but more like over the coarse of 20 minutes or so, not an hour. Whenever I had a problem with shock it was in the first few hours that a difference in the fish was noted. Not 2 days later, but I admit, I haven't done this in years. But I don't ever just 'plop' something into a tank. One thing I noticed though, while he was hovering above the tube, his gills looked like they were protruding slightly. I ran an errand for two hours and decided that if was still acting a bit lethargic I was going to hit him with some Bettafix. Apparently, 2 hours was too long


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmmm...if he went down the tube and couldn't get back up then he might have suffocated to death, bettas do breath air. Did the tube have some kind of protective cover over it so fish couldn't get inside?


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

blueridge said:


> Hmmmm...if he went down the tube and couldn't get back up then he might have suffocated to death, bettas do breath air. Did the tube have some kind of protective cover over it so fish couldn't get inside?


No, it's meant to have an airtube down it for the airstone. Which I did not have in place because I kept reading they didn't like a lot of movement in the tank. He went down it and came back up fine this morning so I have a hard time thinking he got stuck, but then again, he very well could have. It wouldn't be an issue to run the water level lower than the top of that tube to keep another fish from going down there or to put some kind of cover on it, or get rid of it altogether. The problem is the light is on the bottom of the tank and that's where it shines through.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> No, it's meant to have an airtube down it for the airstone. Which I did not have in place because I kept reading they didn't like a lot of movement in the tank. He went down it and came back up fine this morning so I have a hard time thinking he got stuck, but then again, he very well could have. It wouldn't be an issue to run the water level lower than the top of that tube to keep another fish from going down there or to put some kind of cover on it, or get rid of it altogether. The problem is the light is on the bottom of the tank and that's where it shines through.


Oh yes my sister had one of those tanks for her betta but it had some cover over the tube so her betta couldn't go down into it. I would probably do what you already mentioned, which is to either a) drop the water level below the tube, b) make a make sift cover for it, or c) get rid of the light entirely.


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

Or another tank. I'm so aggravated by this. Back when I had fish in the past I was such a non chalant fish owner. If they died, big deal, I'd replace them. But now, I'm a different person and different as a pet owner and really wanted to do right by this little guy. And in just 48 hours, I had apparently gotten so used to him I can't stop looking at my tank waiting to see him looking back at me. He was so inquisitive and curious and had a great personality for a new fish. Phooey. Well, if I decide to do this again I'm going to switch out gravel and get something clear so the light is worth a flip or I may look into some suction cup lights for the lid itself and get rid of that center pipe. Or close it off or drop the water level. I just hate I had to lose a fish to see a potential problem with the tank. Dangit.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> Or another tank. I'm so aggravated by this. Back when I had fish in the past I was such a non chalant fish owner. If they died, big deal, I'd replace them. But now, I'm a different person and different as a pet owner and really wanted to do right by this little guy. And in just 48 hours, I had apparently gotten so used to him I can't stop looking at my tank waiting to see him looking back at me. He was so inquisitive and curious and had a great personality for a new fish. Phooey. Well, if I decide to do this again I'm going to switch out gravel and get something clear so the light is worth a flip or I may look into some suction cup lights for the lid itself and get rid of that center pipe. Or close it off or drop the water level. I just hate I had to lose a fish to see a potential problem with the tank. Dangit.


It's ok...we all make mistakes, and bettas will work their way into your heart (points at siggy :roll. Don't beat yourself up over this, its a lesson learned. Now you know what not to do. If I were you and you still had the receipt you could probably pack everything back up and take it back to walmart, or see if they would let you exchange it; I'm not too sure if you could or not. If not you could always take out the pipe, bettas do not have to have a filter. I know this is probably going to happen so, good luck finding your new boy!


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you I took his filter out yesterday because he really seemed to not like it and when I turned it off he became very active and curious. So I figured he'd be ok without it. 

I know I'll get another one. Just need to figure out what I need to do. I want to change the gravel out so I assume that means I'll have to do a full clean on it. I want to save my water though and have it tested in case there is something I missed with my little dinky tests. 

Thank you for the help


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh it's no problem. Hope everything works out for you and your soon to be new buddy!


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks blueridge. Love your little mini in your avatar. I have Arabians myself.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks  Really?! Do you show any?


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

No, don't show. Have 6 gorgeous, expensive pasture pets. LOL! I stopped riding years back due to an accident and the fact I have a kid and try not to do as many 'dumb' things as I used to (like barrel race). I have a stallion, 3 mares and 2 geldings and 140 acres in TN. Love, love, love my horses My youngest are 8 years old this year. Stopped breeding years ago. I'm one of those people that folks look at and go 'why do you have horses?' But they make me happy and make my heart sing.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha totally understand! I stopped riding years ago too but when I went off for college I had the opportunity to start again so I did. I still try to show my miniatures when I get the chance but I normally show my little stud, which is the one in my avatar, he's only 28" tall. I say even if you can't ride them there isn't any point why you shouldn't keep them, horses make the world go around.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

:facepalm: I noticed you lived in TN, where abouts?


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

blueridge said:


> :facepalm: I noticed you lived in TN, where abouts?


I live in Lebanon, which is about 40 minutes east of Nashville. And yes, horses make the world go round. Glad someone can see that same viewpoint I love to ride, I just don't. And my horses are about 5 miles from where I actually live. So nobody is generally out there but me. Learned a long time ago not to ride unless someone is around to pick your butt up off the ground if it all goes wrong! I always tell folks I learn more about horses from the ground than I ever did on their backs. I'm ok with it:-D


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha that's funny! I was just in Lebanon in Thanksgiving! Never thought of it that but it does definitely make sense, you do learn a lot about horses from the ground. I've always heard that if they are good with ground work then they are probably good in the saddle, never actually tested this theory.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your beautiful CT. I was looking forward to talking fish photography with you and introducing you to CopperArabian, an avid and competent photographer. Perhaps it might still happen.

If you intend getting another fish, get rid of that "designer" tank and get a simple 2.5gal or 5gal tank, one that has more floor space rather than height. They like to roam around, as you know, and don't particularly need depth. (And you can cycle a 5 gal, if you choose.) Cover it with Saran-Wrap-like stuff if you can't get a decent cover.

That also allows you to use a conventional lighting fixture with the proper color temp which enhances cultivation of live plants. They love live plants, especially with horizontal surfaces to sleep on.

Keep reading the forum; there's so much good info on here. Good luck.


----------



## WannaScuba (May 12, 2012)

*Similiar mishaps*



Arashi Takamine said:


> You never answered my question. When you introduced him to the tank did you slowly introduce him to the water adding a little to his cup of the new water and adjusting him over an hour or did you just plop him in? The shock of the params may have killed him if that happened if not..He could have been ill in the petshop.


 
Hello,

I seem to have experienced what you are describing to this user. I wanted a betta badly, and bought the cheapest set up I could find for my office desk. This consists of 1- 1/2 gal tank, lg gems stones, glass rock pebbles, 1 - thermometer, strand of sm plastic plants. I put all of the stuff together and squirted about 7-8 small drops of conditioner into the water, and then I let it sit for about an hour to allow the temperature to drop within the designated "safe" zone on the thermometer. After seeing that the temp was within the 70's, I placed the betta into the tank with his water. He did some "dancing" up and down and seemed to be okay after a moment, and then he would "dance" again, and go to the surface for some air, and then he settled down. Now, he is dead. Did I shock him? If so, how can I set up this tank the right way, and if that is in another thread, where can I find those directions? Please help me. I want to learn about fish, and have my aquariums. However, if I cannot setup and take care of a betta, then I'm afraid to attempt anything else.

Thank you,
WannaScuba

:-?:-(


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol Wanna Scuba, id you just hijack the thread?

you probably needed to acclimate him. Also 7-8 drop might not have gotten rid of all the chlorine and chloromine. what kind of water conditioner do you have. does i only get rid of chlorine? the dancing kind of sounds like chlorine poisoning. Otherwise since you seemed to have poured the betta right in, the rapid transition from "room temperature water" to 78F probably shocked him.


----------



## WannaScuba (May 12, 2012)

*5-13-12*

Thank you for responding.

I thought that by letting the water sit for some time would allow the two water temperatures to match each other. I have a 1.69 oz bottle of BettaSafe by Tetra. It is a water conditioner that says it will make the tap water safe in seconds. It claims that I only need 7 drops per gallon of water. I used small drops and about 7-8 of them. I experimented over the trash can and I can make large drops to. The label has a circle that says "Maintenance" in it. Did I buy the wrong stuff?


----------

